# SEAS Lotus RT25F tweeters



## grunge (Dec 5, 2006)

Selling a pair of Lotus RT25F fabric dome tweets $140 no reserve
Seas Lotus Reference Tweeter RT25F Pair Fabric SILK NR - eBay (item 270569549032 end time May-02-10 14:11:00 PDT)

Also selling a bunch of other stuff, check my other auctions.


----------

